# Loft Floor Bedding?????



## Roland 23 (May 30, 2017)

I just turned my little shed into a loft and I don't know the best way to clean it. The floor has little bumps so it's hard to scrape. I was thinking on putting cat litter but they might eat it. What Bedding can I put on the floor to make cleaning a little bit easier?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What is the floor made of? How large is the shed?
Some people use sand and sift it out, and change it now and then. Or just cover it with a smoother plywood and scrape it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I got a cheap piece of linoleum, and put it down over the wood floor. Easier to scrape. I also sprinkle fine sand on it.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Be careful with the linoleum if it gets wet and there is poo on it you will slip very easily. Do not ask how I know lol. I have tried sand and all different things and find the easiest is just to scrape.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

White Homers said:


> *Be careful with the linoleum if it gets wet and there is poo on it you will slip very easily. *Do not ask how I know lol. I have tried sand and all different things and find the easiest is just to scrape.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

I use wood shavings.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wood shavings fly all over every time a bird flies from a perch.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Just do a lite scraping it doesn't have to be perfect, Ullrich Lemmens does the deep litter way only cleans his loft 2 times a year and he wins a lot of races.
Dave


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Wood shavings fly all over every time a bird flies from a perch.


I guess it's not an issue for me as the shavings are about a foot in depth. Keeps things churned.

I have a homer that likes to stretch her wings by beating her wings and hovering and floating around the loft. They get a little stirred up when she does that but I use wood shavings, not saw dust. They don't tend to get airborne that easily.


----------



## Roland 23 (May 30, 2017)

It's 4x4x6, the floor is made of Hard plastic. ( it's a plastic shed ). Any thoughts on cat litter?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some have used cat litter and liked it. Make sure it is unscented.


----------



## Roland 23 (May 30, 2017)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Special-Kitty-Unscented-Natural-Clay-Cat-Litter-25-Lb/10293705
Will this do the job? What is the worst thing that can happen with cat litter?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is a post on using cat litter that you may like.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/cat-litter-on-floor-80969.html


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

White Homers said:


> Be careful with the linoleum if it gets wet and there is poo on it you will slip very easily. Do not ask how I know lol. I have tried sand and all different things and find the easiest is just to scrape.


I haven't had any problems slipping on the linoleum especially with the sand on it. I don't put any water inside the lofts, I keep it in the flight cages.


----------



## fishbone (Nov 24, 2013)

i like using horse bedding pellets. a loft your size, one bag will last 3 months easy. real easy to clean up.
just use a broom and dust pan, or shovel.
only $5. for a 40lb bag.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I tried the horse bedding pellets years ago. Now those I slid on....kinda like walking on little marbles!!  LOL I've tried everything.....shavings blew all over the place and out into the flight cages which have sand, Corn cob bedding, which got too expensive, Cat litter, but was worried about the clay content, reptile wood chips worked great but also got too expensive and harder to find in bulk. I have a dump truck load of fine sand delivered every year, $80.....works the best for me.


----------



## fishbone (Nov 24, 2013)

you add water to the horse pellets to soften them up, and they expand.
i can see where sand would be better to walk on though...
my loft floor is 3' off the ground, so i'm not walking on mine.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Waynette, you are very informative. You have tried just about everything. Very helpful.

I wouldn't want anything that you add water to. A loft needs to be as dry as possible, with no moisture. I would think the horse pellets would be hard for the birds to walk on as well.


----------



## fishbone (Nov 24, 2013)

the pellets dry out totally after after you mist them with water.
they get fluffy and absorb all moisture from the droppings. they keep
my loft loft floor real dry.
not hard on there feet at all.

that is why they are used for bedding. they work.
just have to see it for yourself, or not...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

fishbone said:


> the pellets dry out totally after after you mist them with water.
> they get fluffy and absorb all moisture from the droppings. they keep
> my loft loft floor real dry.
> not hard on there feet at all.
> ...


Gee, they sound good then.


----------



## Roland 23 (May 30, 2017)

Thnx for all your help. I'm goin to try the horse pellets, wood shavings and sand. Then ill just decide which one i like.


----------



## fishbone (Nov 24, 2013)

read direction on the bag. you can add 1 1/2 to 2 gal of water to a 40lb. bag of pellets. the more water added will turn the pellets into, like saw dust.
they dry out in 5 minutes is all it takes.
i add about a gal of water. keeps the pellet together a little. they get big and fluffy. no dust...
i get piles of droppings under where they roost. those piles are easy to pick up, about every 3 or 4 days.
i just pick up those areas, maybe rack some spots and pick up. you can throw a little more fresh pellets back in those spots.
i can go 3-4 months before i pick it all up for a fresh batch.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info Fishbone.


----------

